# How many of you have/had hashimitos?



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

Curious to see how many of you cancer survivors also had hashimito's also.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Negative101 said:


> Curious to see how many of you cancer survivors also had hashimito's also.
> 
> Thanks.


It is my humble opinion that the better question would be how many have had Hashimoto's confirmed by FNA or ablation whereupon the presence of Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's confirms the diagnosis re pathology.

All else is conjecture.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, confirmed w/ FNA and post-surgical pathology.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You have Hashimoto's or you don't. It is a chronic auto immune disease and there is no cure. So there is no "had/have" because you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

The nitpicking is beyond the point of the thread. The point here is solely to see the connection of those on this forum who have been diagnosed with both.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Wasn't "nitpicking" at all. Just wanted to make sure that you knew (or anyone reading) that the disease is chronic. Didn't mean to offend. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes....thyroid dx with Hashi (post surgical pathology) was not discovered until then. 
(TT due to papillary cancer)

Here's a question...now that I don't have a thyroid anymore, I don't have Hashi's anymore either....do I?

Weeble


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hashi's is an auto immune disease and yes you still have Hashi's even without a thyroid. The thyroid removal or RAI is to alleviate symptoms, it is not a cure for Hashi's or Graves' Disease. There is no cure.


----------



## catmac (Jun 30, 2011)

yes, i had my thyroid removed in september due to papillary cancer and i also had/have(its confusing lol) hashimotos


----------



## kimberllee (May 20, 2011)

I had hashimoto's confirmed after TT through my pathology. I initially came back negative for the antibodies blood test.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimberllee said:


> I had hashimoto's confirmed after TT through my pathology. I initially came back negative for the antibodies blood test.


Perfect example of why the presence of high TPO is "suggestive" at best!

How are you doing these days? Are you happy with your aftercare and thyroxine replacement protocul?


----------

